# Cooking With Small Amount of Green



## GreenPhoenix07 (Apr 8, 2007)

I have smoked for about 3 years now and have never tried to cook with mary jane. I currently want to try it out, but all the recipes I see call for using 1/2-1ounce to make it. I want to use a quarter ounce tops and would like to make brownies. Anyone know of a way to make some killer brownies and only use 1/4 ounce? Thanks...

-Green


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 8, 2007)

only make 1/2 a batch.


----------



## theollister (Apr 8, 2007)

yeah, you really need to use a minimum of a half ounce per batch IMO, just so you get the desired effects of the brownies. I've made them with a quarter before, and they were OK, nothing spectacular. If you only have a quarter, make something useful... like maybe some cannabutter, and put it on a potato, or make some cookies. even pasta, whatever you like.


----------



## HumboldtGreenz (Apr 15, 2007)

I didn't have many clippings as my plant was short (13" tall), but it's so covered in trichomes its ridiculous. 
I used a ziplock sandwich bag full of my plant's trich-covered trim and about an 1/8 in good bud. 
I melted that into a stick of butter less 1tbsp (I used it for toast, I'm a stoner, leave me alone). 
I melted the butter on low in a skillet. 
I added 3 cups of water and brought it to a simmer.
I added all the green matter, infused it on medium low (light simmer) for 55 minutes and strained the green matter to get the fat/water into a seperate container.
I put the container in the fridge to coagulate the fat. 
I will skim the fat off the top when it's fully coagulated and has seperated from the water. The little green matter leftover should be completely settled in the bottom.
Hopefully it will be potent and I can put it to good use. I've never cooked with this stuff before and I've only had brownies once or twice. This method of cannabutter was a cross between the "sauteing" method and the "water/butter/cheesecloth" method. I didn't want to use a cheesecloth so this works for me as its dumbed down.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 15, 2007)

waiting for results. keep us posted.


----------



## HumboldtGreenz (Apr 15, 2007)

It turned out very well. I had some of the trim really ground up so a little bit of powdery green was left in the butter after coagulating, but it was just speckled. This stuff looks a little nuclear. LOL.

I'm making some Betty Crocker Peanut Butter cookies right now. The recipe called for 3tbsp oil, I put in too much of the infused butter (melted). I will have another update after the cookies are done and I injest some. If they set up.


----------



## HumboldtGreenz (Apr 15, 2007)

Wonderfully delicious. 34 normal+ sized cookies and 1 small one. They set up fine and are turning out great. Taking a lot longer than the direction and myself anticipated to cook.

I ate one cookie at 8:20, it was on the smaller side. Tasted delicious. I'll keep yall updated on the potency as time progresses

This is seemingly turning out great for those of us with limited, high quality trim (and a little extra high quality bud tossed in there). 
Sorry for the semi-thread jack, GreenPhoenix.


----------



## HumboldtGreenz (Apr 15, 2007)

I killed a bong load to tide my head over, but I'm definately feeling the cookie in my body. My body feels like I took a vicodin. I ate another half cookie, so hopefully that bong hit never fades. Currently pretty loaded.


----------



## ez_growin (Apr 16, 2007)

Well anxious for the outcome, how are you feelin today?, OK? LOL


----------



## ez_growin (Apr 16, 2007)

GreenPhoenix07 said:


> I have smoked for about 3 years now and have never tried to cook with mary jane. I currently want to try it out, but all the recipes I see call for using 1/2-1ounce to make it. I want to use a quarter ounce tops and would like to make brownies. Anyone know of a way to make some killer brownies and only use 1/4 ounce? Thanks...
> 
> -Green


I use 1/8-1/4 oz good bag smoke, but I prep first by grinding very fine in blender, then place in small teflon skillet, I heat for 3-5 min on med-low stirring constantly with wisp, I then place/pour in brownie mix bowl Ive prepared, (I have also added my butter/oil called for in mix to skillet and stir all together before adding to mix), the high is most body, like floating and total lazy, add a good bowl/doob and youre all set for 4-6 hrs. depending on tolerance.


----------



## HumboldtGreenz (Apr 16, 2007)

I've got a high tolerance. After about 2 and a quarter cookies, I was full body high for about 3.5 almost 4 hours.


----------

